# This is NOT General Chat or Politics forum..



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

In the past few days it appears that some members who either do not like or cannot access posting on General Chat and Political forums have been making their statements here.

Please remember that bashing either party, or overly praising either party - or Super Praising or Blaming either Bush, Obama, or other political person will at least get the post edited and quite likely deleted. There is the General Chat and Political forums for that. 

If you do not like posting in General Chat, do not make that type of post here.


Just wanted to let the new people that start a post:
"I cannot post in GC or Political forums, so I thought I'd say XXXXX here", 
that is a good clue that I'm going to read it more carefully to see just what you are posting.


Just thought you should be informed, so you can make your own posting decisions and not be surprised at the resulting actions.

Thanks, Angie


----------



## Possumcat (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Angie,
I'm one that's not allowed to post in GC yet and I was wondering just how long that took to be able to post there. 
It was kinda funny cuz there was a post in GC about too many lurkers and I wondered if the poster knew that most of us aren't allowed to post yet. 
--Jenn


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Jenn and others that wonder.

Chuck, the owner of this site makes the decision of when someone gets the ability to post in GC and Political. That depends a LOT on how posters post in the rest of the site, helpful, decent, not too snarky seem to be some of what appears to be considered. He has not told the mods exactly what the # of posts the behavior, etc is. Also, from time to time, it takes longer as he is an Adventure type reporter for CBN and can be out of the country sometimes for 2 or 3 weeks - 

General Chat is not the main course of Homesteading Today - Homesteading Today is for the Homesteading features and forums, General Chat was to be for those "doesn't fit anywhere specifically" posts, not the battle ground it appears to have become.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

(raising my hand and cowering) the "battleground" of Gc and discussing politics and social stuff is most certainly part of homesteading, especially in the action of sitting around chewing the fat. How else would the USA have gotten off the ground? 

Frankly, in defense of the "battleground" of GC I don't think there's near enough discussion these days(school don't teach dat). But I understand your vision for this section.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

This is my safe haven from GC and GC/Politics. I'm happy to have it remain so.

It's good to discuss the why, and then come back to a safe place and discuss what I'm doing to prepare for what I think is going to happen.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Wow, I must have really cheesed chuck off, didn't even know there was a political forum, lol

I know about GC and avoid it like the plague. 

makes no never mind to me either way.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I've never ventured into GC, so I don't know if I have posting rights or not. My time on this board, and every board I visit, is to enjoy myself, learn, laugh, talk to interesting people and relax. I don't find GC type fighting to be fun or relaxing.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I try not to fight too much. My goal is to assess the situation, drop some information that may help my cause, and then get out of the way. Occasionally I do get bogged down in the fighting though.

It's a scary read though. It has readjusted my thinking to a degree. I didn't really understand that you could desire to be self-sufficient AND simultaneously advocate some of what they advocate. I guess homesteading is just a much bigger tent than I realized. I had thought that, for the most part, people who practiced what I try and practice were doing it for roughly the same reasons. It's been somewhat of an awakening for me.


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

Now that you mentioned it, how do you access the General section?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Jenn and others that wonder.
> 
> Chuck, the owner of this site makes the decision of when someone gets the ability to post in GC and Political. That depends a LOT on how posters post in the rest of the site, helpful, decent, not too snarky seem to be some of what appears to be considered. He has not told the mods exactly what the # of posts the behavior, etc is. Also, from time to time, it takes longer as he is an Adventure type reporter for CBN and can be out of the country sometimes for 2 or 3 weeks -
> 
> ...





50calray said:


> Now that you mentioned it, how do you access the General section?



After your membership is adjusted, you can post - I think you can read there now if logged in. If not logged in, you will not see it.


----------



## pickapeppa (Jan 1, 2005)

I pop in there every now and then, but don't stick around too long if the tone gets venomous, which usually starts at or around the fifth post. Discussions never seem to get very fruitful after that.

Sorry to drag the politics here, Angie. Sometimes I get a flavor for a good discussion, but not in the mood for GC.

The posters here are so much more reasonable, and I like the neutral non-partisan nature of the discussions.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

pickapeppa said:


> I pop in there every now and then, but don't stick around too long if the tone gets venomous, which usually starts at or around the fifth post. Discussions never seem to get very fruitful after that.
> 
> Sorry to drag the politics here, Angie. Sometimes I get a flavor for a good discussion, but not in the mood for GC.
> 
> The posters here are so much more reasonable, and I like the neutral non-partisan nature of the discussions.


What you are liking here is what I'm trying to keep; therefore I'm not going for the Political but surviving the government and all sorts of changes. Rather, not assigning blame, but living through it all.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I think a lot of us in here try to learn from and practice political ideals, whatever they may be to us.

In GC I saw a lot of people just arguing for the sake of it without a good enough friendship to keep it at a civil tone. I find it easier in here to broach touchy subjects without it going all thermo nuclear meltdown on us. I suppose the absence of the drama devil due to moderator diligence is what helps foster our community harmony in the first place.

Funny how that works aint it?

I have grown to know many of your personalities enough that I can enjoy a good debate without there being bloodshed or hurt feelings. That must mean Angies is doing a great job.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Hurrah for Angie!


----------



## BuckBall (Dec 26, 2005)

I must say I am mighty pleased to see someone bring this topic up. I've done my rounds with yahoos on other survival boards that destroy everything with their political whoopla. There is a place for politics, BUT when it comes to saving your own butt, politics has no place. After going a few rounds with extremists in the political thread and finding out they are no different than the rest of the yahoos, it's very welcoming to see that Angie has made it clear to for those who wish to bash to take and leave it in the political thread.


----------



## SnakeRiver (Feb 7, 2009)

I concur sticking to hardcore S&P isues is the right thing for here.


----------



## Gercarson (Nov 2, 2003)

I love this section of HT - you would not believe the "stuff" that comes up here that is super informative - stuff that you might not know that you NEED to know - someone brings it up and voila! We are a little farther ahead because someone asked - or posted.
Thanks Angie - and all the posters who come here to inform and educate - or just offer suggestions.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Angie, I applaud you for keeping this forum a safe haven. I admit, I sometimes get bogged down in the political forum, but recently have been trying to stay out of it. I get too worked up. LOL


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Ernie said:


> I try not to fight too much. My goal is to assess the situation, drop some information that may help my cause, and then get out of the way. Occasionally I do get bogged down in the fighting though.
> 
> It's a scary read though. It has readjusted my thinking to a degree. I didn't really understand that you could desire to be self-sufficient AND simultaneously advocate some of what they advocate. I guess homesteading is just a much bigger tent than I realized. I had thought that, for the most part, people who practiced what I try and practice were doing it for roughly the same reasons. It's been somewhat of an awakening for me.




But Ernie, If not for general chat we wouldn't argue at all. It would be like a big :kissy: fest....

And thats just not appropriate with my view world.



P.S. I've finished that Pantry. I'll post some picks later today.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Anyone else going to have nightmares by the thought of Stan and Ernie in a:kissy:

Quick! Put up the pantry pictures so I can get the thought out of my head!


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the reminder, I was starting to worry!


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> After your membership is adjusted, you can post - I think you can read there now if logged in. If not logged in, you will not see it.


So when or how is one's membership adjusted? I can read the general section but there isn't any point without being able to reply.

Thanks,
Ray


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> Jenn and others that wonder.
> 
> Chuck, the owner of this site makes the decision of when someone gets the ability to post in GC and Political. That depends a LOT on how posters post in the rest of the site, helpful, decent, not too snarky seem to be some of what appears to be considered. He has not told the mods exactly what the # of posts the behavior, etc is. Also, from time to time, it takes longer as he is an Adventure type reporter for CBN and can be out of the country sometimes for 2 or 3 weeks -
> 
> ...





AngieM2 said:


> After your membership is adjusted, you can post - I think you can read there now if logged in. If not logged in, you will not see it.





50calray said:


> So when or how is one's membership adjusted? I can read the general section but there isn't any point without being able to reply.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ray



Read the first time and information on this that was given before on this thread.
There is NO information of an exact type that is given to ANYONE.
If you've come just to go to General Chat, you've joined for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

And apparently you can lose access to GC a lot quicker than you can gain it.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> After your membership is adjusted, you can post - I think you can read there now if logged in. If not logged in, you will not see it.




Aha, that explains it.

I used to go to the General Section rather often. Until one day I got 'cut'.


Perhaps you should have a religious section? just askin.



.


----------



## Chuck-prime (Jul 24, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> If you've come just to go to General Chat, you've joined for the wrong reasons.



But even if people come 'for the wrong reasons' - should they not still express themselves, albeit in a non-insulting way?


There's a difference between "you're wrong because of _________" vs. "you know what you are? this is what you are: ______________."


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

Chuck-prime said:


> But even if people come 'for the wrong reasons' - should they not still express themselves, albeit in a non-insulting way?
> 
> 
> There's a difference between "you're wrong because of _________" vs. "you know what you are? this is what you are: ______________."


This would be the S&EP forum. Not the "we can't talk now in GC, so we'll talk here instead, albeit politely" forum. Personally, I find the non-appropriate posts in this forum annoying. I agree wholeheartedly with the poster above who states this forum should stay "hardcore" S&EP.

Zito


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

zito said:


> This would be the S&EP forum. Not the "we can't talk now in GC, so we'll talk here instead, albeit politely" forum. *Personally, I find the non-appropriate posts in this forum annoying.* I agree wholeheartedly with the poster above who states this forum should stay "hardcore" S&EP.
> 
> Zito



+1 to that...No offense meant good folks (and I have come to appreciate the value of every poster here), but this forum was beginning to lose some of its focus and purpose. It was starting to take on the flavor of a general purpose 'talk show', or a personal agenda forum, rather than a straight preparedness type of place. Nothing wrong with gabbing about everything under the sun, but everything has its place...

Some fluff and stuff is nice, (and hoo-boy! the nastiness is _not_)...but sifting through tons of it to find a few on-topic gems in a thread costs way too much time, and can be downright irritating to more goal-oriented readers like myself who don't have a lot of hours to waste. Interestingly, many other survival type forums were going through pretty much the same thing! Blame it on the election year? Stress? I dunno, but it seems to have hit everywhere at once! I actually rebelled and turned off my 'puter for three whole weeks. gaaahh!

Here's hoping that Angie's well placed admonishments will bear good fruit! I'm betting that it surely will because there's lots of folks here with good heads on their shoulders and good info to share.


----------



## 50calray (Feb 9, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> If you've come just to go to General Chat, you've joined for the wrong reasons.


Mam, I've come here to talk with like minded people.


----------



## firegirl969 (Nov 3, 2008)

I second the above posters views on the time it takes to read through "garbage." I gleen a lot of knowledge from this forum and I appreciate that it is moderated such that the political arguments are not tolerated. I go to the political forum if I want the political views. Thanks, firegirl


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Just to bring this to the top.

Even if I'm not online and see something immediately. I do mean to keep the Political bashing out of here as much as I can.

Angie


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I appreciate your efforts to keep this forum focused Angie. There are enough other places for people to vent, rant and rave about their world views. I personally get discouraged when we lose focus and just stop posting.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks Angie!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is my tale of how forums like GC have changed me.

I joined HT a few years ago. I had property and was working toward a self sufficient homesteading lifestyle. I had a good outlook and was optomistic and happy. At first, most all of my time was spent in Homesteading Questions (forum 9). Got acquainted with the homesteading way of looking at things. It totally informed and complimented what I was trying to do. I learned a lot. 

At some point, most of the posts in Homesteading Questions started to look pretty much the same. Same topics, same standard answers. It got kind of boring since seldom was anything new discussed. I explored and found S&EP. Humm... this preparedness thing was somewhat new to me but it made sense and to be honest, it was a great way to learn more things. I am always on the lookout for new things to learn about. So I hung out in S&EP and learned a bunch about how to be prepared. And I did something about it. I can now say that I am generally prepared for most any outcome. I have listed the scenarios that I think will happen in my AO and have covered those bases. Not totally, mind you, but mostly and I still work on filling holes and beefing up for longer term. It is fun. I'm very greatful for being exposed to this mindset and the opportunity to learn from those much more experienced than I was. 

Time went on and even S&EP began to be a rehash of the same topics over and over. I looked around and found GC. By that time, I had a pretty good history of postings on HT so my request to join GC was promptly accepted. Wow, now I became exposed to a whole new mindset - that of the patriot who generally had disdain for all things govt (I know, that is a simplification). All my life, I had never much been interested in politics or government actions. I had found that this was a topic that I needed to avoid when talking to others because it caused friction. I was content with that and it worked for me. I never got into disagreements over politics 'cause I didn't discuss it with others. And whatever the govt did, it didn't cause me any grief because I pretty much didn't pay any attention. To a certain degree, I could have been called a sheeple.

However, frequenting GC changed that. I got exposed to conspiracy theories, Constitutional issues, LE abuses, overreaching laws, govt corruption, predictions of societal and economic collapse. Of course, since I had spent a lot of time in S&EP, that just fed the fire and I got even more extreme in some of my preparations. That's probably a good thing. Then I read a bunch of the patriot fictions. Some of them actually scared me and I thought of preparedness on a whole new level. Gotta prepare for that asteroid hit you know.

But then it happened.... I started to get interested in politics and govermental issues. I reread the Constitution many times. I researched the intent of how and why it was written. I read on GC how many things are inconsistent with the Constitution. And you know what, I got ----ed off. The disdain started to be a part of me too. Some challenging of the govt is healthy. But IMHO, too much of it is not healthy. But I had been bitten. I found a bunch of other forums that were even more extreme than GC. I know some of you know about them cause I see your names there too. Now, after a few years of being immersed in this patriot line of thought, I see that my outlook on life is different - and not all in good ways. I'm always on the lookout for signs of political and govermental corruption and overstepping of boundaries. Unfortunately, you don't have to look very far or very long to see them on a daily basis. For me, if I let it, I just get more and more ----ed off. I found myself needing to discuss this with friends and 'get them onboard'. Many of my friends thought it was crazy talk but interestingly and thankfully, they didn't shun me.

Lately, after doing some introspection work, I've realized how I've changed. I've realized I've learned to be aware of how our rights are being taken away. But I've also realized that I became somewhat consumed with it. I also realized one other big thing. As an individual, there wasn't much I could do about it other than to prepare and to vote. That was what frustrated me the most. I've toned down my discussions with others but do still encourage them to be prepared. The recent weather related challenges across the country have provided a more acceptable basis for me suggesting they be prepared. I've also educated them how they can save money by stocking up on sales. And you know what, when expressed in those terms, I've found them to be more receptive and some have even taken some actions. Works much better than to tell them to be prepared for zombie attacks and societal breakdowns.

I still frequent the patriot forums. The topics and examples on a daily basis do change but the general theme doesn't. I try not to get frustrated any more and for the most part, I don't.

I've come full circle back to HT, self sufficiency, and preparedness. I've learned a lot in the journey - some good, some not so good. I've learned more about myself. I've learned about the extreme thinking of others. Hopefully I've found a balance but I know I need to constantly work to keep that balance since I can easily sway more to the extreme side.

My advice to others in regards to forums such as GC - be careful. Don't let it get the best of you. Being aware is good but make sure you use it for productive and positive actions.

Thanks for listening. Be safe, be happy, be prepared and don't take things to seriously.

Robert


----------



## Razorback21 (May 13, 2003)

logbuilder,
Great post! I think that prepping is a good thing, but do not let it absorb your life! Too much of anything can be bad, prepping is no different. I would spend, on average, 2-3 hours a week working on my investments. Now I use that time to prep.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Bumping this so the new members of this forum will realize that the Political and General Chat topics will be removed unless there is a reasonable connection to Survival and Emergency Prep topics.

Angie


----------



## SuburbanHermett (Jan 12, 2009)

Hmmmm /scratches itchy neck

I seem to recall that I wrote in a post the words, "I don't go to general chat" but it was b/c the poster 2 or 3 above mine wrote that he posted his thoughts about the topic (guns) in GC...and nothing else. I wrote what I wrote to mean: I have no clue what you wrote in GC.

I don't go to general chat. Its a waste of time. Can't post there, so there is no dialogue opportunity. Learning needs (at least for me anyways) a give and take. And I can only take so much reading without wanting to say something :lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

SuburbanHermett said:


> Hmmmm /scratches itchy neck
> 
> I seem to recall that I wrote in a post the words, "I don't go to general chat" but it was b/c the poster 2 or 3 above mine wrote that he posted his thoughts about the topic (guns) in GC...and nothing else. I wrote what I wrote to mean: I have no clue what you wrote in GC.
> 
> I don't go to general chat. Its a waste of time. Can't post there, so there is no dialogue opportunity. Learning needs (at least for me anyways) a give and take. And I can only take so much reading without wanting to say something :lol


Very cool.
You were not the only ones to use that wording. Someone with low post count (tranlate to mean they are not yet turned on to GC) has tried to make a political agenda type posting, and I was just issuing this as a warning, and a heads up as to what would happen to those posts/threads.

Didn't want anyone to say, "but Mommy - you didn't say I couldn't do that".

Angie


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

Things were getting so nasty lately that I have cut way back on the amount of time that I spent on the whole HT site. I've also been reluctant to recommend this site to other homesteaders and survivalists that I have been meeting with lately. I have been busy searching out people and groups that want to coordinate their activities for our mutual defense and aid. Having them go to a site where people regularly flame each other is NOT a good example of what we need to accomplish to survive a serious and widespread SHTF situation.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm bringing this back to front page of forum as a reminder to the ones that have been here awhile, but more for the newer folks that are just now discovering our forum here.

While Politics may have a lot to do with circumstances that make us want to be ready for whatever, arguing and snippy comments about one political party/person just won't work here. 

And I do think rather than move political posts to the Political forum, I'm probably going to just delete them. This is due to some clever folks that cannot yet post in GC posting here (or other forums) figuring that the thread will be moved.

Angie


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

I do appreciate the political discussion that does happen here occasionally because people don't automatically start throwing the usual bombs.

How do you decide if something is a "current event" versus something political?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> How do you decide if something is a "current event" versus something political?


When someone starts blaming person/party X for whatever. Or it causes name calling of one poster to another.

If stated as a fact without the blame, anger, emotion, confrontational aspects then I usually will leave it until I see those elements arriving. Name calling of the political person, or the posting person, etc. are not going to live long in this forum.

Go look in the Political forum, then if you see that here, that's what is not going to stay.

That's as close as I can quantify it, but you've seen the stuff that's moved or deleted - that should give some decent idea.

Angie


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I also try to look for the Survival and Emergency Prep aspect in "current events" types of posts.

Not all of them belong here either.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Heh  Like "what's art?" answer: I know it when I see it.

Consider the message heard!  er...seen....um...UNDERSTOOD! there ya go!.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

It appears that now is a good time for this thread to make a reappearance.

New folks don't know us - this might give them a better idea if this area suits them or not.

Angie


----------



## swamp man (Dec 25, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> It appears that now is a good time for this thread to make a reappearance.
> 
> New folks don't know us - this might give them a better idea if this area suits them or not.
> 
> Angie


Good lookin' out, Angie. 

A trip to GC is just a gauranteed and unnecessary headache for me...haven't even dared to click on the politics forum since I noticed it's presence.

I've found that never, ever trusting any politician whatsoever is a great way to not get all accusatory towards any one of them in particular.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

swamp man said:


> Good lookin' out, Angie.
> 
> A trip to GC is just a gauranteed and unnecessary headache for me...haven't even dared to click on the politics forum since I noticed it's presence.
> 
> I've found that never, ever trusting any politician whatsoever is a great way to not get all accusatory towards any one of them in particular.


See that, I see general chat for what it is...
A place to :soap:
Or a place to :viking:
Quite often I get to :lookout:


So I like it on occasion.

But here is a place to learn.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

I've said many times, if I need to get annoyed I go to GC. Sometimes I do learn something but all to often it is frustrating. I have also said if I need to argue I can just go find DH........my work is frustrating enough and I certainly get treated with enough disrespect without looking for more.
I have also said many times this forum is a good place to learn. A chuckle never hurts either. Sometimes I go to the ST forum for the joke thread and get sidetracked. Ya' never know when you might find a "nugget" of news here that isn't readily available other places. That alone keeps me coming back.


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> I'm bringing this back to front page of forum as a reminder to the ones that have been here awhile, but more for the newer folks that are just now discovering our forum here.
> 
> While Politics may have a lot to do with circumstances that make us want to be ready for whatever, arguing and snippy comments about one political party/person just won't work here.
> 
> ...


I didn't know about that forum!! Now I have more reading material for a slow day at work!!!

I don't understand the posts about critisizing one party/person though. If that one party/person is changing laws, creating bills, increasing taxes, ect in such a way to cause harm to the country, why would we not want/be allowed to talk about it?!?!?


eta: this isn't a sneaky attempt to talk about forbidden topics, I just don't understand the policy of silence about topics that should not be silenced.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

margoC said:


> I didn't know about that forum!! Now I have more reading material for a slow day at work!!!
> 
> I don't understand the posts about critisizing one party/person though. If that one party/person is changing laws, creating bills, increasing taxes, ect in such a way to cause harm to the country, why would we not want/be allowed to talk about it?!?!?
> 
> ...


Not a bit of silence - just redirection to the forum for the discussion of it, or the tearing it apart and insulting each other.
This forum, more = _ Okay- stuff is happening, how are we going to adjust and survive, or get through no adjusting._
If the political events discussion happened here, there would be no need of the political forum/

So. there is a place to discuss (if you can call it discussion) politics as it is happening, and here to live through the results.

Angie


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> That is a fantastic way to put it. :cowboy:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Since I've been questioned about deleting a post that would be appropriate on GC, recently. 

This thread gets pulled out again.

I've not changed my mind on allowing political/general chat put down posts here. 
We have to deal with what we get - survive it, prep for what appears to be coming down the line -
But arguing about the players of the Washington DC area - Nope.

Angie


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

hintonlady said:


> I think a lot of us in here try to learn from and practice political ideals, whatever they may be to us.
> 
> In GC I saw a lot of people just arguing for the sake of it* without a good enough friendship* to keep it at a civil tone. I find it easier in here to broach touchy subjects without it going all thermo nuclear meltdown on us. I suppose the absence of the drama devil due to moderator diligence is what helps foster our community harmony in the first place.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think there are very strong friendships in GC. We/they may debate something to death, but when one is hurting or in need, the others all seem to jump in to help, then it's right back to debating.  But it can get heated and I understand why Angie says this is not the place for such topics.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Thanks Angie for all you do, I enjoy this site. I have not been to GC or political forum just because that does not interest me. I am sorry if my posts have not been hard core enough or if they are considered non-prep important, I apoligize. I have learned so much here and love reading this area to learn more about prepping. Thanks again for keeping this focused. I appreicate your hard work and dedication.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Angie. I most often lurk on this forum, I did post in Politics and GC quite a bit until I got tired of being called all sorts of names and you recommended I take a 2 week break. Well, I've taken about a 2 month break lol. I find this forum to be very informative and I discuss stuff I read on here with my husband quite a bit


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

jamala - you're fine. We even have fun with survival tv shows.

I just get delete happy when I see GC un-manners and political put downs arrive in this forum. We do not need more of that on HT.

So, every so often, I remind people that this is not GC/P.

This group is use to this, and just a few need reminding once in awhile. And new to the forum folks need to know.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Well I apologize to Angie as I'm purty sure I'm the one who's got her hackle feathers all riled up. I made a Sarcastic comment about "Obama not fixing the snow problem in NY" without realizing who's site I was on. I was just simply trying to make a funny since I spent 8 years hearing the very same sarcastic comments when Bush was President. On GC that is. I don't hate Obama and I think he's probably doing just about as good of a job that anyone can do. Too me it doesn't seem to matter who's in the white house, things just don't seem to get any better. But we'll leave all that to a GC discussion. So I apologize to anyone who took it as a bitterness complaint instead of a funny? Sorry!


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I like the "big tent" idea and I like having a big tent. I get more ideas and information and I like having the variety. I hardly ever look at the General Chat section and I don't think I have even looked at the Political area.......hummmm....maybe I will just go take a quick peek but for here.......I like the rule that we keep to the topics and leave the politics out of it. I appreciate having so many different types of peoples and ideas and tips......the differences are helpful to me. 

Happy New Year........I have 9 loaves of bread coming out of the ovens........


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Ye Gads and Little Fishes....as my Grandmother used to say! I just did a quick check in over at the Politics area....and think I will stick to other sections! Didn't hurt to look though.....


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

The one thing about politicians is you can toss them nekked into a gunnysack [feedsack for the younger crowd] and roll em all out on the floor and you cant tell them apart...... and that is why politics gets so heated, no one really understands that each and everyone of the politicians looks out for their own interests, and are not looking out for the interests of the people in general whether they say so or not. 

We need "statesmen" [yes women can be statesmens too] who look out for the best interest of the people and not let government run amok..... and that is where preppers and politics meet, we who understand taht they are all the same, and look out for their pocketbook and the rest of us be stomped on no matter what, can prep to avoid being smashed so hard we can not recover, and learn skills to tactfully engage others and show them the side we enjoy..... liberty and freedom as was originally intended some 240 plus years ago.

btw Ive stayed out of the GC discussions the past few years, mostly cause i have better things to do than get upset over the "he said-she said-they said" sort of things that i have little control over other than just understanding the fact i have no control over that at the present time.

I also understand i can get over the fence a little for some people, and hope that when i do those who know me best will help lift me off the barbed wire, and set me upright once again, that i may continue to enjoy the life ive been given.

William
Idaho


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

Angie,

Thanks for the reminder. Always welcome.

And.. thanks to you for the great place you mod! I'm honored to be a part of the community.

Robert


----------

